# Tung Kai Ying - Push Hands



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2013)

Push Hands - Tui Shou: Master Kai Ying Tung sparring with Paul Drake China






Tung Kai Ying is the Grandson of Tung Ying Chieh, Oldest Son of Tung Hu Ling, and the Older brother of Dong Zeng Chen


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Push Hands - Tui Shou: Master Kai Ying Tung sparring with Paul Drake China
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with you here...this is NOT sparring  ...this is more like "schooled", "abused", "owned" :bangahead: lol it seems like just a clip but was AWESOME to see. I think alot of people over look the martial effectiveness of taiji


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been on the receiving end of that (my sifu not Tung Kai Ying) and I have to tell you it is pretty cool


----------

